# Batch - Ping mit Errorlevel auf bestimmte Netzwerkkarte



## Rathinger (30. November 2004)

Gude,

ich habe in meinem PC mehrere Netzwerkkarten eingebaut, von denen nur eine am Netz angeschlossen ist. Ich möchte überprüfen, an welcher Karte das Netzwerkkabel hängt.
Ich hbae mir gedacht, daß ich das mit dem PING Befehl und anschließender Auswertung des Errorlevels machen könnte. Das Problem ist: Wie kann ich bei dem Befehl einen bestimmten Netzwerkadapter angeben


----------



## thefilz (31. Januar 2005)

Windows nehm ich mal an?

 Da gibt es das Diagnosetool netsh:

 würde dann so aussehen

 netsh diag ping adapter 1 | find "TTL" && echo ADAPTER 1 gefunden und verbunden


 anzeigen der Adapternamen/nummern mit
 netsh diag show adapter


----------

